# Beethoven string quartet arrangement.



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

Hi guys, I just wrote a string quartet arrangement of Beethoven's 6th piano sonata mvt. 1. I VERY MUCH would like your opinions on it! If it is enjoyable, playable, etc!


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

I tried to stay true to the piece while trying to smoothly fit in my little nuances, it's pretty hard haha.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Have you tried transcribing one of the string quartets to piano?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Swosh said:


> Hi guys, I just wrote a string quartet arrangement of Beethoven's 6th piano sonata mvt. 1. I VERY MUCH would like your opinions on it! If it is enjoyable, playable, etc!


A lot of work and an impressive result. Congrats!!!


----------



## Iota (Jun 20, 2018)

Excellent! Dare I say it (and I almost daren't), but I think it sounds better than the original! I'm not sure many would agree, but it's a piece I like and have played and heard many times, and I've never heard it quite so rich in charms. 

Bravo, and thanks for putting it up!


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Mandryka said:


> Have you tried transcribing one of the string quartets to piano?


Damn near impossible I think, but I'd love to hear one of the quartets for four-hands piano.


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

*There is also an arrangement by Beethoven for string quartet of his own E major piano sonata opus 14, no. 1. 
Beethoven's arrangement is in F major and has this number: H34. *

I have it in this box:


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

I appreciate the kind words and ideas! I'm glad my arrangement was enjoyable <3 I hopefully plan on doing many of his sonatas, except maybe hammerklavier and a few others, which are a whole other world...

As for going from string quartet to piano, that sounds like a real challenge, I may try it soon.


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

flamencosketches said:


> Damn near impossible I think, but I'd love to hear one of the quartets for four-hands piano.


I believe there are some scores of 4 hand on imslp, but maybe not every sonata.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Ras said:


> *There is also an arrangement by Beethoven for string quartet of his own E major piano sonata opus 14, no. 1.
> Beethoven's arrangement is in F major and has this number: H34. *


Someone (Cooper I think) speculated that this work actually started life as a quartet, because of the way the musical lines (in the first movement at least) laid out nicely in terms of the four instruments.


----------



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

Wow, this is very very good - what a joy to listen to it! Wonderful handling of the instruments and great use of the fantastic NotePerformer!


----------

